# In Search of a Toy Poodle Breeder Preferably in Southern California & If Not, in California



## ISOP (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows of a great toy poodle breeder in Southern California and if not, in California. We have come across a lot of scams, so I thought maybe someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks!
Rose


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Clarion comes to mind. No idea what their waiting list is right now.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome from another Rose .

I'm going to direct you to the Breeders List I'm working on. The health resources are at the top, breeder listings below. Don't skip the Poodle Club sites for breeder referrals, and look thru the multi state listings too. 

Not knowing your experience in selecting a breeder and puppy, both of whom will hopefully be a part of your lives for the next 15 years or more, I'm also going to add my personal criteria for selecting a breeder. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





My Personal Breeder Requirements
My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a wellbred puppy to share life with for many years to come.


My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup


Dog Search


! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all their dogs have an excellent quality of life and all the human attention they would get from their own family..

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

Happy Puppy Hunting!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Our little red and Welcome!

I'm sorry but your post to find a stud for your poodle is against PF Rules. We are enthusiasts and here to discuss poodles, but not to act as a service to find breeding dogs.

I'd strongly recommend finding a breeder to mentor you in your endeavor. Your girl should be health tested and evaluated for correct conformation before you move further in those plans.

You'll find health testing info at OFA and at Versatility in Poodles. Those links and the testing for toys are above in this thread.

I'd also recommend looking thru the stickied threads in this forum Genetics, Testing, & Breeding
to learn more about the breeding process, planning, and the very real risks you'll be taking.


----------

